

Heroku's Waza Conference: Art and Technique - willlll
http://quickleft.com/blog/heroku-s-waza-conference-art-and-technique

======
noveltysystems
I think it's cool that Heroku treats programming as art and a form of
craftsmanship. I'm not a Ruby developer, but looks like it was an awesome
conference!

~~~
steveklabnik
> I'm not a Ruby developer, but looks like it was an awesome conference!

Heroku does more than Ruby, you know. ;)

~~~
noveltysystems
I always associate Heroku w/ Ruby. Good point.

